

Your Thoughts on SSD 10GBPS Hybrid Compute Solution From NephoScale? - amorte
http://nephoscale.com/ssd-hybrid-compute-cloud/

======
amorte
I ran across a Silicon Valley provider that's launching a SSD 10GBPS Hybrid
Compute Solution (Hybrid Environment).

It's interesting that they let you mix and match virtual and dedicated
servers. They also have decent prices based on their comparison table
published.

I'm going to take them up on their $300 platform credit to take a test drive,
thoughts?

Thanks,

A.

